# Boost Download Speed



## Ron (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey,
How can i boast my download speed?????
Which is the best download manager for a dailup user?
Ronak


----------



## Alfansey06 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Boast Download Speed*

free download manager (also known as FDM)

dont ask for the link, search from google, you will get it at first page itself


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Boast Download Speed*



			
				Ron said:
			
		

> Hey,
> How can i boast my download speed?????
> Which is the best download manager for a dailup user?
> Ronak



Internet Download Manager is the best man.....

Download here


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Boast Download Speed*

Internet Download Manager rules!!!!!


----------



## reddick (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Boast Download Speed*

I use inbuilt Download Manager in Opera v9.1 browser.So did I try IDM or FDM or stick to inbuilt manager  Please anyone tell me wht advantages i gt to switch IDM in-comparision Opera's download manager  I have dialup conn.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Boast Download Speed*

as per download manager goes i like FlashGet...


----------



## planetcall (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Boast Download Speed*

I second saurav. I am using Flashget since long. It is indeed very good.


----------



## shivkumar (Dec 17, 2006)

Internet download manager may be the best choice for you. I am telling it from my experience of downloading Fedora Core 5 DVD image (3 GB+) on a dial-up connection in 12 days.
I use airtel MO to browse.

The link to IDM is  here 

Well, if you are using firefox browser, you can also try out DownThemAll for mass downloading multiple link on single page, very simple to configure and use, especially if you are noob. You can search for it as extension to Firefox


----------



## fatguysmart (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Boast Download Speed*



			
				reddick said:
			
		

> I use inbuilt Download Manager in Opera v9.1 browser.So did I try IDM or FDM or stick to inbuilt manager  Please anyone tell me wht advantages i gt to switch IDM in-comparision Opera's download manager  I have dialup conn.



Dont know the advantage.but a possible disasdvantage of using inbuilt DM is that it will take higher toll of memory as Oera need to be running.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 18, 2006)

inner DM does not resume downloads
Free Download Manager is the best


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 18, 2006)

+1 for Flashget


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 19, 2006)

Paid: Internet Download Manager
Free: Free Download Manager


----------



## thetechsavy (Dec 19, 2006)

Well if you are using Firefox DTA is a good addon and is ver powerful downloader. Apart from that you can always go for Flashget and its newest ver 1.8 has also introduced a torrent downloader


----------



## Matrix (Dec 20, 2006)

Guys FLASHGET rocks over all.......whatever ur connection type is ......


----------



## royal (Dec 20, 2006)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> inner DM does not resume downloads



If you are referring to the inbuilt DM of Opera, then it does resume. However as with other DMs, this is possible only if the site/ftp from which you are downloading, supports resume.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 21, 2006)

FDM


----------

